# دورة هندسة الطيران - باللغة العربية



## عبد الرحمن 2 (30 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دورة هندسة الطيران

كلمة السر
books_for_all

حجم الملف 26MB

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/102607950/6d29b114/daw.html



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مقدمة دورة هندسة الطيران

كثير هم الذين يحلمون ببناء طائرتهم الخاصة، سواء أكانت هذه الطائرة طائرة لاسلكية صغيرة أو حتى طائرة ركاب. ولتحقيق هذا الحلم "يقفز" الكثيرون إلى مواقع الانترنت ليجدوا الكثير من العناوين البراقة والمشاريع الجاهزة ؛ ثم يصدمون بحاجتهم إلى القطع والمعدات الغير متوفرة في عالمنا العربي. لكن الحل سهل وموجود؛ لكنه طويل بعض الشيء – ولا بد دون الشهد من إبر النحل –؛ وهذا الحل هو تصميم طائرتك الخاصة اعتماداً على مبادئ هندسة الطيران ضمن الامكانات المتوفرة لديك! 
وهذا الجملة الأخيرة بحاجة إلى توضيح؛ أولاً من يعرف امكاناتك غيرك؟! فقد يكون من امكانياتك شراء محرك كهربائي أو تربيني أو لا هذا ولا ذاك؛ عندها ستحتاج لصنع محرك بنفسك وقد يكون هذا المحرك فريد من نوعه (مثل المحرك الصاروخي وهذا ما أنصح به في البدايات لانخفاض التكلفة وسهولة الصنع (في المنزل) ). ونفس الشيء بالنسبة لهيكل الطائرة؛ فقد يتوفر في محلات بلدك خشب البلسا (الذي تركز عليه مواقع الانترنت الأجنبية في صناعة الطائرات اللاسلكية) أو قد لا يتوفر لديك إلا صفائح الألمنيوم وبعض القضبان الحديدية. وقِسْ على ذلك. 
أظن الآن أننا اتفقنا على أن امكاناتك سوف تتحكم بتصميمك، وأن التصاميم الموجودة في الانترنت لن تفيدك كثيراً . إذن سوف تحتاج أن تضع تصميم طائرتك بنفسك. والآن يأتي السؤال الكبير: كيف؟؟؟
الجواب: يجب أن تتعلم أولاً مبادئ هندسة الطيران ، وبعدها ستضع بدل التصميم الواحد ألف تصميم، وكلها وفق امكاناتك المتوفرة. 
لكن كيف تتعلم مبادئ هندسة الطيران، أطول الطرق هو أن تدرس هندسة الطيران في الجامعة أو حتى الكلية. والطريق الثاني هو أن تدرس مختصر مبسط للكتب المهمة في هندسة الطيران التي تُدَرّس في الجامعات؛ وهذا ما سأقدمه لك هنا في هذه الدورة. 
أولاً أبشركم أن هذه الدورة باللغة العربية، وأنها وضعت للقراءة الذاتية، وأنها مناسبة حتى لمن مستواه التعليمي لا يتجاوز معرفة المبادئ الأساسية في الحساب والفيزياء (لكن لو كان مستواه هو مستوى طالب في المرحلة الثانوية في الفرع العلمي - فما فوق - فهذا سيساعده على فهم معظم الدورة، لكن مع ذلك ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله!). 

مساقات الدورة
· مساق "مقدمة في هندسة الطيران " وهو اختصار وترجمة لأجزاء من كتاب: 
Interactive Aerospace Engineering And Design [Dava Newman]
وهو مقدمة عامة في موضوع هندسة الطيران، وأرجو قراءة مقدمة المساق بعناية. 

· مساق "ميكانيكا المواد" وهو اختصار وترجمة لأجزاء من كتاب:
MECHANICS OF MATERIALS [Beer & Russell]
والمساق سهل ومهم لكنه طويل (دوناً عن باقي المساقات)، لذا أنصح بعدم حل جميع المسائل حتى لا يحصل الملل والتثاقل عن دراسة باقي المساقات. 

· مساق "بنى الطائرات" وهو اختصار وترجمة لأجزاء من كتاب:
Aircraft structures For engineering students [Megson]
ولا بد قبل دراسة هذا المساق من دراسة مساق "ميكانيكا المواد". 

· مساق "الايروديناميات" وهو اختصار وترجمة لأجزاء من كتاب:
Aerodynamics for Engineers [Bertin & Smith]

(وأنصح بقراءة المساقات بالترتيب المذكور)

وهناك مساقين آخرين سأرفعهما على الانترنت إذا رأيت اهتمام بالموضوع (ديناميكا الطيران وتصميم الطائرات)، وللعلم ترتيبهما في القراءة يأتي بعد المساقات المذكورة فوق. أيضا هناك ثلاث مساقات إضافية أقل أهمية (الرياضيات والفيزياء والاستاتيات)، ورغبةً في اختصار الدورة لن أرفعها الآن.

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
المهندس عبد الرحمن


----------



## بدري علي (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع جميل جدا جدا


----------



## شريف الطنطاوي (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونحن منتظيرين المزيد


----------



## ahmead elawady (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا و نحن في انتظار الاجاء الاخرى


----------



## م/ مصطفي (5 مايو 2009)

*
بــارك الله فيـك اخي الحبيب و نفع الله بك 
​*​


----------



## جاسر (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اطلعت على كتبتك, حقيقة جهد جبار ورائع من شخص واحد فقط

جزاك الله خير وفتح عليك ويسر لك أمرك


----------



## أبو حسن2 (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الطيب يا صاح
أرجو أن تقوم بإكمال مابدأت به ولك الأجر من الله تعالى


----------



## شفق الصباح (17 مايو 2009)

جهد جبار أخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس محمد عطية (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meid79 (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عمل متقن نرجو المزيد بأذن الله وشكرا


----------



## سوسنة سوداء (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ،
يعطيك العافيه على هيك موضوع


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ارجوا ارشادي لكيفية تنزيل الكتاب


----------



## جولف (17 يونيو 2009)

v.good thanks allot.......................................................................................


----------



## جولف (19 يونيو 2009)

where is the continous plz?
these books is v. active and easy for mechanical engineers who interisted in aircrafts construction 
thank you very much


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الباسوورد اهم حاجه


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي عبد الرجمن على هذا الجهد المبارك


----------



## eng.mero19 (11 يوليو 2009)

:20:جزاك الله الف الف خير ويا ريت تكمل الموضوع عشان هوا مهم جدا باالنسبة ليا .....أنا بدرس هندسه الطيران ولسا في أول سنة وإن شاء الله استفيد من كتبك القيمة ........


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كان الأرجح أن أكون أول الرادين عليك و المهنئين لك على هذا الجهد الجبار
بارك الله فيك أخي 
و نفعك و نفع بك على ما تقدمه


----------



## عماد المشهداني (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز عبدالرحمن 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
اخي العزيز رابط تحميل الكتاب لا يعمل
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يزيدك علما وايمانا


----------



## the black tiger (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسه لكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## alcabon85 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اراس الكردي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع

لكن مدة صلاحية الرابط منتهية اخي الكريم


----------



## swalmeh (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اين بقية الكتب اخي العزيز 
نحتاج اليها ضروري جدا


----------



## abu-obidah (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نجاح سيد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكو راخي علي المجهود 
لكن الكتاب لا يمكن تحميله


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً يا أخ عبد الرحمن مشكور جداً،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يا أخ عبدالرحمن الرابط ما شغال شنو الحاصل


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

_الرابط لا يمكن تحميله، يرجى التكرم بالمراجعة..........................وشكراً_


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يمكن تحميله، يرجى التكرم بالمراجعة..........................وشكراً


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

_الرابط لا يمكن تحميله، يرجى التكرم بالمراجعة..........................وشكراً_


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرابط لا يمكن تحميله، يرجى التكرم بالمراجعة..........................وشكراً*


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرابط لا يمكن تحميله، يرجى التكرم بالمراجعة*


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرابط لا يمكن تحميله، يرجى التكرم بالمراجعة*


----------



## wdelrasheed (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يمكن تحميله، يرجى التكرم بالمراجعة


----------



## عقبة عبد الرحمان (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم.
أخي الحبيب، هلاّ أعدت رفع الكتب ، إذ يبدو أنّ الرابط إنتهت مدة صلاحيته.
نفع الله بك الأمة.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## virtualknight (6 يناير 2010)

عاشت الأيادي على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الرائع 
ولكن للاسف الرابط غير فعال 
هل تفضلت باعادة تحميل الكتاب 
مع التقدير


----------



## Adel S Elfeky (27 أكتوبر 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid.

بعد ذن حضرتك ياريت تعيد رفعه تانى
لالاافاده


----------



## مهندس موهوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## mig29fulcrum (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أحييك واشكرك على المجهود وأدعو أن تنيرنا إلى ماهو مطلوب حول هدا النوع من المجالات المطلوبة شكرا مرةثانية وأتمنى لك التوفيق لما فيه خير العباد


----------



## » zee « (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك, و بارك الله فيك.
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamedalenezi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## casper taha (4 ديسمبر 2010)

merci


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Sawalha (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جدا


----------



## Omar Sawalha (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال 
للاسف


----------



## dali30 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

please please please.............can you Re-submitted again thank you


----------



## mohammad_che (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود طيب اخي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## tahan094 (21 مايو 2012)

ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ان تعيد رفع الملف


----------



## ادور (24 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك علي هذا


----------



## ا ب ج د (16 يونيو 2012)

االملف تم ازالته ... ممكن الي حمله يعيد تحميله رجاءا


----------



## goldenmask52 (29 يونيو 2012)

*ممكن اعادة رفع الملف في اسرع وقت*


----------



## meid79 (31 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Osman salah (19 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
الرابط غير صالح​


----------



## omar55hi (19 يوليو 2013)

الملف لم يعد متوفرا !!


----------



## engineer (19 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

